# Belo Monte Dam build Blocked by Brazilian Judge



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

YYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!

BBC News - Brazil judge blocks Amazon Belo Monte dam


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I signed up on that petition a while ago after seeing your link Stu. I'm glad everyone was on board on this one.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

*throws confetti*


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

good job judge!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i really hope this decision is sustained. *fingerscrossed*


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Its great to see that the dam is halted. However they still have the problem of supplying 23 million home with electricity. If we had brown outs here how load would we complain about BC Hydro? We, here in BC, rely on hydro for our electricity too. I just hope that we haven't done nearly as much damage as that dam would have done, otherwise we are a bunch of hypocrites. Now the problem of producing 11,000 Megawatts in a fashion that doesn't cause excessive pollution and is affordable. Not an easy one


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

rescuepenguin said:


> Its great to see that the dam is halted. However they still have the problem of supplying 23 million home with electricity. If we had brown outs here how load would we complain about BC Hydro? We, here in BC, rely on hydro for our electricity too. I just hope that we haven't done nearly as much damage as that dam would have done, otherwise we are a bunch of hypocrites. Now the problem of producing 11,000 Megawatts in a fashion that doesn't cause excessive pollution and is affordable. Not an easy one


If only solar panels could be used in Brazil effectively, but alas.

Edit: Holy, I bumped an ancient post. Sorry about that.


----------

